

Gmail Down Again - mayankj08
http://duncan.co/gmail-system-status-gmail-down-again/

======
codeka
Off topic, perhaps, but to add something other than "me too" to the
discussion, can we talk about this: <http://imgur.com/KfBxO9U.png> ?

Can we all just agree this is a bad idea and stop doing it?

~~~
bradleyland
I closed the page immediately. I wish I hadn't given him the page views.

Imagine you're sitting at your desk, clearly reading something. Someone walks
up to you and starts talking about some inane topic with no consideration for
the fact that you're obviously engaged in something. That's how I feel every
time a website does this.

Even if the content is great, I close the page. I know it's probably wrong,
but I judge the author/website based on their willingness to do something so
rude. I refuse to give them any more of my attention.

------
hsinxh
Yes its Down. I am getting Error 502 (Server Error) in India.

~~~
amitdugar
Working fine for me in India

------
adlpz
40 minutes after, working fine for me (Europe West).

------
kondro
No problem here, so probably limited downtime again.

------
mayankj08
Are you too facing problem with Gmail?

~~~
wglb
If I were, I wouldn't be discussing it here on HN.

